# lizards



## robo mantis

i am going some time in the next week to go buy a lizard do you guys have tips and what to get for it like heat pads ext.


----------



## Andrew

Do you even know what kind of lizard you are going to buy? :?

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Ian

If you are going to purchase a retpile, you need to RESEARCH yes, RESEARCH into them BEFORE you buy them. I know thats such a horrible word, but really, unless you know something about what your keeping, then don't get it.

There is a lot moe to know that just what heat pad to use.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Samzo

Yes you deffinatly need to research seeing as most lizards are diurnal and need repti bulbs rather than nocturnal lizards like leopard geckos which you can use heatmats to heat them


----------



## robo mantis

i don't know the kind i will call them and ask


----------



## Mantis Keeper

Just wondering if you ever found out what species of lizard it was.


----------



## robo mantis

sorry guys i was busy this week i will call tomarrow


----------



## robo mantis

i got a lizard it is cool it changes colors like brown and green does the surroundings make them change color?i fed it a cricket yesterday and 2 crickets today is that a good amount it is about 4 inches long and his tail is very long like dubble his body length


----------



## Andrew

Do you even know what type of lizard you have? I know what it is from your description, but im curious about how much you know about the animal you just purchased.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Ian

Okay....well that sounds convincing...

Do you have any photos? Kinda sounds like a cham with the whole green brown thing, but if it is, then I feel rather sorry for it. If you know nothing about reptiles, and cham is certainly not the reptile for you.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Rick

Probably an anole that he has.


----------



## robo mantis

yes that is it anole rick got it. I basically know how to care for them.I got this moss stuff and put it at the bottom and i have water for him to i don't think i am doing anything wrong (i got all the supplies from the petshop i got him from).


----------



## Gecko Assassins

Reptiles are not just your normal pet Goldfish. What temps are you keeping your Anole at? Remember these lizards get very stressful easily and this can cause death.


----------



## robo mantis

I have him at 80 degrees and he is not stressed out. I know the basics of taking care of them the people at the pet shot told me how to take care of it. Well at least i didn't get exotic ones they said this one is the best to get if you didn't want the big exotic kinds.


----------



## Rick

Most of the time people in the pet store have absolutely no idea of how to care for any animal they may sale. Read a few caresheets online and you should be fine. Just remember that all reptiles have specific care requirements.


----------



## Ian

You took the words out of my mouth Rick  Have had so many probs with pet shops...in my eyes, they are a joke. I mean, lets face it, who would pay £25 for an "African" mantis "L4", and then take it home, realise it is a sub adult Asian!

You see my point...


----------



## Gecko Assassins

Well good luck on caring for your new pet robo mantis.


----------



## robo mantis

yes it is good i'll find care sheets


----------



## Mantis Keeper

It is probably a green anole as that is the only species that is native anywhere near your location. Also green anoles are commonly sold as the "easy" first lizard. The fact that they are so small and can change color is usually very attractive to people wo would usually not take a second look at any reptile. Anole do not change color to match their surroundings. They change color based on mood and temp. The warmer it is the lighter the color. Green anoles need temps around 80 degrees though during the winter months this should drop to around 60 to 70. They can take temperature drops down to 40 degrees for short periods. Don't handle it much as this stresses it, anoles are a leave it and watch pet much like most mantids. Good luck with the anole.


----------



## robo mantis

yeah i don't handle him i don't want him to fall or anything but he is healthy and is eating.


----------



## Gecko Assassins

If the Anole falls, I don't think that will damage him..they are not as heavy as Bearded dragons. You can handle him, just be on a bed or couch.


----------



## Mantis Keeper

Handling can cause stress in anoles, I would just suggest leaving it in it's cage to keep it as stress free and healthy as possible. Your sure it's a he? or are you just saying he based on impulse.


----------

